# Legend frost free hose bibbs



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Anyone else install these?

They're a 1/4 turn hose bibb with a ceramic cartridge on the end of the stem.

I've had nothing but bad luck with these since this last winters freeze. Usually just a steady drip.

The usual fix is to replace the ceramic cartridge, which was initially attached to the stem with a brass screw -- Somewhere along the line they changed the manufacturing process and now the cartridges are brazed to the stem.

A real pain in the arse to repair now that you have to know which length replacement stem you have to order.

I've gotten by a few times just replacing the cartridges O-ring, but even the diameter and thickness of the O-rings hasn't remained consistent.

I've stopped installing them altogether now and switched back to Arrowheads, but I have literally hundreds of the Legends installed all over Western Washington.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Had a few problems. 

Went to WB.


----------



## plumb nutz (Jan 28, 2011)

We install the legend "eco valve" hosebib and other than the rare vacuum breaker or cartridge change we've never had an issue. The stem is attached to the cartridge with a screw and haven't had an issue removing them.

Though the parts guy said that they have changed the design, now going to a washer similar to a woodford...


----------



## PeckPlumbing (Mar 19, 2011)

Parts houses admitted legend had a problem with that legend style. I have changed out 4 in the last 6 months.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Woodford 19c, no problems. All I got.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Im a Woodford fan as well. 
They have yet to let me down.


----------



## Everflow (Feb 1, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> Anyone else install these?
> 
> They're a 1/4 turn hose bib with a ceramic cartridge on the end of the stem.
> 
> ...


Same problems, have changed out a dozen or so. Now I'm to the point of just taking them out and replacing with a Arrowhead.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

We install arrowhead they have been fine, I wish they had an 11" version.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

DesertOkie said:


> We install arrowhead they have been fine, I wish they had an 11" version.


 You can cut them down and modify them.

3/4" copper coupling and a 3/8" copper coupling to shorten them.

Two of each of the above and a little copper tube in both sizes to lengthen them.

I've made them as short as 2" and as long as 36".


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Everflow said:


> Same problems, have changed out a dozen or so. Now I'm to the point of just taking them out and replacing with a Arrowhead.


 We're pulling them out and replacing them now as well -- Tried repairing them, but that was a crapshoot.

Too bad -- A 1/4" turn hose bibb is a great idea.


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> Im a Woodford fan as well.
> They have yet to let me down.


Woodford sillcocks are built in my home town of Colorado Springs, so maybe I'm a bit biased, but I've installed hundreds of em' without trouble..


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

I've installed about 50-60 woodfords now without a problem. The only thing I don't like about the ones I have is the mounting flange is plastic and not part of the valve body.


----------



## plumb nutz (Jan 28, 2011)

The biggest issue is the darn bulb as a stem washer. It's a pain trying to get them out when they break apart.


----------



## 100 Watt (Aug 11, 2011)

You guys have any problems with the legend's hammering just as you open or close them? Once fully open they're fine. I've had 2 in the last month. (both finished basements) One's a copper house, one's a cpvc house. Both new builds that we plumbed so I know strapping is not the issue. Supply house says no one else has complained. I'm thinking the anti-siphon device in them is "fluttering"

Needless to say I'm back to Woodford. They cost a couple bucks more but worth it for no callbacks.


----------

